# Masterbuilt coldsmoker



## bland0 (Dec 13, 2014)

How effective are pellets in the coldsmoker?


----------



## bear55 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pellets are the only thing  I use for cold smoking.  I use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker and it works great.


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

Bland0 said:


> How effective are pellets in the coldsmoker?


I am breaking my masterbuilt cold smoker in as we speak using pellets. Just got mine yesterday as a early Christmas present. I haven't smoked anything with it yet. I filled the hopper up about a third of the way and it has been smoking for 2 hours using some off Todd's A-Maze-N pellets. There is a nice amount of great smelling cherry smoke coming out of it. I also have the A-Maze-N pellet smoker and it works good too when I can keep it burning.


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

2 1/2 hours. Nice TBS coming out still. I might add that I have seen videos of these running using chips and they looked like they were putting out a lot more smoke than this. I'm pretty happy with it so far.













IMG_2539.jpg



__ red dog
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 13, 2014)

Bland0 said:


> How effective are pellets in the coldsmoker?


The Mailbox Mod and the A-Maze-N Smoker is the best way to go...No heat just smoke on your cheese or fish.

Works great and very efficient.

Good luck,  John


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> The Mailbox Mod and the A-Maze-N Smoker is the best way to go...No heat just smoke on your cheese or fish.
> 
> Works great and very efficient.
> 
> Good luck,  John


John have you ever used the Masterbuilt cold smoker or are you just assuming the mailbox mod works better? I am looking forward to getting this hooked up to the smoker so I can test just how much heat it will add. Just checked the outlet pipe with a infrared thermo and it is 137 degrees.


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 13, 2014)

I love my Masterbuilt Coldsmoker.  While I've only used chips thus far, the screen at the bottom is certainly capable of supporting pellet use.

A few quick notes though.

I went to The Home Depot and purchased a few feet of aluminum hosing designed for dryer machines.  I then taped the sides with some aluminum duct tape, and it's sealed wonderfully.  This brings the temps down a bit in the smoker, and in my personal opinion, let's you control the smoke flavor a bit better.

I've had mine for 4 or 5 months now, and I will notice on occasion that chips have gotten stuck to the side of the funnel.  I wonder if pellets might fix this issue?

Also when I use chips, I notice that I will get some flare up when I open the top to add additional chips during a long smoke.  It's probably best to have everything you need handy, as to limit the time spent with the cap open.

All in all, I love it.  I've never tried the A-Maze-N Smoker, nor have I tried the mailbox mod, but only because this cold smoker works just fine.  I love being able to throw my meat in the smoker at night, turn on my cold smoker, and wake up the next morning with delicious and flavorful meat ready to wrap or eat shortly afterwards.


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 13, 2014)

smoker.jpg



__ brianlamb41
__ Dec 13, 2014






My setup, just to show the tubing between the MES and Cold Smoker.


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

Brian

I have been using the AMNPS for 3 years along with his pellets. I have also used it with the mailbox mod. It does work great and produces some great Q. I am disabled and have limited hand use that has gotten progressively worse so being able to load pellets or chips in the MECS and flip a switch to start smoking could be just the ticket for me. To all out there who look in on this thread I just want to say I am not knocking Todd's products! They are great and he has done a great service to smokers. I will continue to use his pellets and at times use the AMNPS. I encourage you to try some of his pellets in your MECS. I filled my chute about 1/3 with his cherry pellets and it was still putting out a nice mellow smoke after 4 hours. I had to shut it down due to darkness and I needed to let it cool to bring it in.

Nice mod by the way Brian. How much did the MECS raise you smoker temps without the mod?


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 13, 2014)

The temp increase wasn't significant, but I would like to cold smoke a pork belly or cheese in the future, so I went ahead and made the mod.   I haven't had a chance to really dive into cold smoking yet, as I live in Houston.  We have finally hit our tiny window of temps in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker mainly for cold smoking, without the heat.  I do not use a Mailbox mod.  The AMNPS or AMNTS sits either inside on top of the propane burner which is not used or it resides under the propane burner in a cage I made.  Have no problem generating TBS for my cheese, butter, salt, etc.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 13, 2014)

I love my Masterbuilt cold smoker.













002 (2).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 13, 2014






Never used pellets, I have used pecan shells or wetted wood chips. Apple being my favorite!

I smoked some homemade Keilbasa today, apple

in the MES40













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 13, 2014






Aftre 6 hours in the reefer













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 13, 2014






Look at that color. Believe me, you wish you could smell that sausage!

I did some turkey legs when I first got it. Again with wetted Apple.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 13, 2014






Look at this piece of skin, it amber and it smelled pretty dang tastee too!













002 (2).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 13, 2014






don't get me wrong though, I like the AMPs also. Its easy and convienent. Its lasts forever and allows you easy access to woods you normally might not have access. Both work great.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pellets and dust have done me well. With most of my toys. From cold to hot to starting out cold and getting hotter every hour.













20141204_133255.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 4, 2014


















20141203_121640.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 3, 2014


















brisket 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 4, 2014


















20141027_120236.jpg



__ themule69
__ Oct 28, 2014


















CB 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 15, 2014


















20140802_123446.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140327_091845.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















ss a 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















bacon a 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















bacon a 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013


















bacon a 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 10, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

Great lookin Kielbasa Foam. If you have any of Todd's pellets try a short run with the MECS. I plan to do some more testing but so far from the break in run I'm impressed. I'm currently thawing some turkey breasts to cure for pastrami. Will smoke with 100% Todd's cherry pellets. I couldn't do that with the AMNPS. Had to mix with Hickory or oak.


----------



## red dog (Dec 13, 2014)

Bland0 said:


> How effective are pellets in the coldsmoker?


Bottom line. Getting back to the OP's original question, that I tried to answer honestly without bias, yes pellets will work in your MECS. Try them and let us know how your food turns out and I will do the same. Welcome to the forum and good luck to you no matter how you decide to apply smoke to your creations!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 14, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> John have you ever used the Masterbuilt cold smoker or are you just assuming the mailbox mod works better? I am looking forward to getting this hooked up to the smoker so I can test just how much heat it will add. Just checked the outlet pipe with a infrared thermo and it is 137 degrees.


Dog,

I have not used the Masterbuilt cold smoker and will not assume that the  Mailbox Mod accompanied with the A-Maz-N smoker combination is better.  I do know that it is far less expensive and will probably give you the same results. 

Frankly, if I knew the Masterbuilt cold smoker existed when I built my Mailbox Mod I probably would have bought it.

Good luck and Smoke On!  John


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2014)

I must apologize to the OP regarding my previous reply for I didn't realize we were talking about an actual Masterbuilt Coldsmoker  vs  cold smoking in a Masterbuilt smoker.  My bad.  Sorry.  Next time Craig, read the title more carefully.

So, how much higher does the temp of the chamber of the  MECS rise above the current outside temp when running it using factory issued equipment?  I ask because looking at the Amazon ad for this item, it says "The Electric Cold Smoker provides continuous smoke for up to 6 hours at temperatures as lows as 100° to 120°F"?????      100 to 120 is not very cold.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2014)

cmayna said:


> So, how much higher does the temp of the chamber of the  MECS rise above the current outside temp when running it using factory issued equipment?  I ask because looking at the Amazon ad for this item, it says "The Electric Cold Smoker provides continuous smoke for up to 6 hours at temperatures as lows as 100° to 120°F"?????      100 to 120 is not very cold.


I'll have to get back to you on that because all I have done is a few warm smokes. The smoker itself should be able to smoke at 10 degrees because your heat source is completely seperate.. The smoker is seperate and doesn't require any heat for a draft. Of course you'll pick up some small amount but I like Brian's idea of an extended connection.


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 14, 2014)

cmayna said:


> I must apologize to the OP regarding my previous reply for I didn't realize we were talking about an actual Masterbuilt Coldsmoker  vs  cold smoking in a Masterbuilt smoker.  My bad.  Sorry.  Next time Craig, read the title more carefully.
> 
> So, how much higher does the temp of the chamber of the  MECS rise above the current outside temp when running it using factory issued equipment?  I ask because looking at the Amazon ad for this item, it says "The Electric Cold Smoker provides continuous smoke for up to 6 hours at temperatures as lows as 100° to 120°F"?????      100 to 120 is not very cold.


That's why I added the tubing between the two units.  I actually cut it in half and installed it, so you can play around with it quite a bit.  Out of the box, the MECS slides right into the chip tube, and is secured using a hook pin with a wing nut.  The heating element for the MECS is at the bottom of the unit, with the chips and chute sitting directly above it.  Without the tube mod, the temps in the unit when cold smoking will get around 100-120.  I actually think this is probably more of a smoker box, rather than a cold smoker.

The mod that I've done, and several others on here have done, is what really makes this a cold smoker.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, I can see why you would need to extend that connector tube big time.   So, with that mod done, what type of temps are you seeing as compared to ambient temp?


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 14, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Yes, I can see why you would need to extend that connector tube big time.   So, with that mod done, what type of temps are you seeing as compared to ambient temp?


Well, I really haven't been able to dive into a lot of cold smoking.  However, I have on a few occasions started the cold smoker while I prepare some of the meat.  There isn't much of a climb, if at all.  

But I do live in Houston, so the internal temp of my smoker can be in the 80's or 90's on an average day.  If you are worried about it, I suggest not cutting the tube in half like I did.  I think it comes in a 3 foot piece, which is more than plenty for a pure cold smoke.


----------



## lovespicyfood (Dec 14, 2014)

I was Home Depot today and saw that they have quick connect dryer connectors and was thinking that that might work for this, but it was plastic...not sure it would stand up to the heat?!  Not sure how hot a dryer vent gets...  Anyone try this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DryerDoc...ord=dryer+vent+quick+connect#customer_reviews

Please note, I'm a newb who is getting his first smoker, a MES 30" Gen 1 this week and purchased the MES Coldsmoker...


----------



## cmayna (Dec 15, 2014)

Since I do not own a MES nor it's cold smoker, my comments can only be generated from  what I am reading here, but my thoughts are that if the MES cold smoker has a heating element, then that alone is the flaw in it's design, which will never allow you to bring the chamber's temp down to a reasonable true cold smoke temp that would be ok for cheese, butter, etc.  This is because you will be battling both the heat generated from the heating element as well as the hot coals of the chips or pellets.  If one is to live with this, then the only recourse is to separate the cold smoker from the MES chamber as far as possible which has been suggested.  Even then, odds are you will only be able to use it on some of the coldest days.  Maybe, maybe not.  It just depends on what one is trying to cold smoke.  I look at cheese and butter as being cold smoking products.

Whereas with a AMNPS or AMNTS device, the only heat generated is from the hot coals of pellets.  Using one of these devices in the MES cold smoker, you might still want to separate the smoker from the chamber but probably would not need to be 3 feet.    For sure, you would probably have far more days to pick from when wanting to smoke some yummy buttah'.

Just my thoughts.......back to bed I go counting the rain drops hitting my skylight.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2014)

<Chuckles> Living in N.O. I doubt it will ever get cool enough to smoke butter. Maybe hard cheeses. I bought the cold smoker to attempt cold smoked bacon, and have found it works exceptionally well with the sausages I have done so far. Its like having a chip tray with a 4/5 hour load of chips. You maybe right about the heat. I'll gladly let you know when I get there. But since its going to be 75/80 here again today, it maybe a month or so.


----------



## red dog (Dec 15, 2014)

Just for jollies I went ahead and hooked mine up directly to the smoker. I have only hot smokes on the schedule so I will get a chance to run it without the MES heat on to test how much heat it adds. One person in reviews I read said he opened his chip drawer slightly on the MECS and blew in some air with a small fan after the unit had started smoking. By doing this he was able to keep it burning and smoking without the element on.  I noticed when I seasoned mine it continued to smoke for about 10 minutes after I shut it down. this was outside with a slight breeze. When I checked the hopper yesterday all the pellets were burned.


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 15, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Since I do not own a MES nor it's cold smoker, my comments can only be generated from  what I am reading here, but my thoughts are that if the MES cold smoker has a heating element, then that alone is the flaw in it's design, which will never allow you to bring the chamber's temp down to a reasonable true cold smoke temp that would be ok for cheese, butter, etc.  This is because you will be battling both the heat generated from the heating element as well as the hot coals of the chips or pellets.  If one is to live with this, then the only recourse is to separate the cold smoker from the MES chamber as far as possible which has been suggested.  Even then, odds are you will only be able to use it on some of the coldest days.  Maybe, maybe not.  It just depends on what one is trying to cold smoke.  I look at cheese and butter as being cold smoking products.
> 
> Whereas with a AMNPS or AMNTS device, the only heat generated is from the hot coals of pellets.  Using one of these devices in the MES cold smoker, you might still want to separate the smoker from the chamber but probably would not need to be 3 feet.    For sure, you would probably have far more days to pick from when wanting to smoke some yummy buttah'.
> 
> Just my thoughts.......back to bed I go counting the rain drops hitting my skylight.


After QVC screwed up my MES order, I received a $50 credit, which I used for my MECS.  I thought about the AMNPS, but the MECS has worked just fine. With some cheap quick connect metal dryer connect, it's brought the temps down and produces some great TBS.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 16, 2014)

As long as it produces a nice cold smoke to meet your needs, why reinvent the wheel? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  How low in temp have you been able to achieve?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've decided to pull the trigger on this thing for Christmas. The wife was asking about more stuff to get me and I couldn't think of anything else that I would really like. So this is going to be something. I've got the AMNPS also and will still use this for my cold smokes with the dust, but for my sausage smokes, I like the idea of being able to use chips for some reason. I've got a 3 lb bag of pittmaster pellets from Todd though, so I'll use those too. Just another smoking tool to make great stuff. Thanks guys!


----------



## red dog (Dec 16, 2014)

Todd's cherry pellets burned great in mine. I got a solid 4 hours of smoke with the hopper less than half full.


----------



## brianlamb41 (Dec 16, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> Todd's cherry pellets burned great in mine. I got a solid 4 hours of smoke with the hopper less than half full.


I know that sometimes the chips will stick to the side of the chute, but did you notice the pellets doing the same? I'm contemplating making a switch to pellets.


----------



## red dog (Dec 17, 2014)

brianlamb41 said:


> I know that sometimes the chips will stick to the side of the chute, but did you notice the pellets doing the same? I'm contemplating making a switch to pellets.


I didn't have a problem but I had heard of that happening. I just opened the hinged lid about halfway through the run and let it fall an inch or so. Going to smoke the turkey breasts today and wiil see how it go's.


----------



## bland0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks, I am starting my MECS now.


----------



## red dog (Dec 17, 2014)

Turkey breasts are done with the maiden voyage of my MECS. You can see Q-view here,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174200/curing-time-with-pops-brine-updated-with-q-view

The MECS worked good but was putting out a little more smoke than I like. I shut it off and cracked open the ash drawer about 3/8 inch.The smoke slowed down but didn't stop and continued to put out TBS until all the pellets burned. Approximately 2 cups of pellets burned for about  2.5 hours. This may not work for everyone. My MES has really good draft because I have a 5 inch pipe running up to a exhaust fan.


----------



## lovespicyfood (Dec 19, 2014)

About to use my MES 30" and MES coldsmoker this weekend for the first time...

Question about using wood chips...I couldn't find wood chips so I bought some wood chunks and cut them down w/ a 1 1/4 lb hatchet.  Most of the pieces are ~1"X~3" long.  As long as they fit in the cold smoker stack, are they cut down enough?  It was a little harder to cut these chunks down then I would have thought...wood was flying through my garage as I hacked at the chunks and I definitely had to wear some eye protection!


----------

